# crashing system and black screen after installing R310 (ex: 310.90) Graphic Driver!



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

hi there everybody .

i've a really big problem with my graphic on windows 8!

i've a NVIDIA Geforce 9500 GT brand . and when i'm trying to install the new version of desktop graphic driver ; it's crash after about 30 seconds and have a black screen. or when i'm trying to reboot or shut down the system after installing this driver , system is freeze or crash. so what is the problem? what do i do?

i've tried and found out many ways to solve this problem , but nothin..!

plz help me.


----------



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

umm.. no body wants to help me??:whistling:


----------

